# Zedeno Charra retires after a VERY long NHL career. At age 43.



## jimintoronto (Sep 20, 2022)

The tallest player in the NHL , at six feet nine inches, Zedeno played an incredible 1,680 NHL games. He is a very well educated man, with Harvard MBA, and he speaks 7 languages, fluently. He and his wife, who is also a Harvard grad, have a very successful real estate company in the Boston area. JImB.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 20, 2022)

Congrats Mr. Zedeno... Loved watching you play hockey, especially your time in Ottawa with the senators... You will be missed in the hockey world BIG time... Good luck in your next endeavours...


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 20, 2022)

Ooo, I missed this announcement!  We are big Chara fans from his time with the Boston Bruins.  He also speaks 5 languages, doesn't he?  Very smart, well educated and kind human being.  I would LOVE to see him COACH!  There were comments from when Charlie McAvoy was a rookie, about how "Big Z" took Charlie under his wing and was taking extra time to teach him.  He would make an amazing coach.  I hope he stays stateside.

PS - EDIT - He speaks SEVEN languages - just read the article at NHL.com


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 21, 2022)

Myquest55 said:


> Ooo, I missed this announcement!  We are big Chara fans from his time with the Boston Bruins.  He also speaks 5 languages, doesn't he?  Very smart, well educated and kind human being.  I would LOVE to see him COACH!  There were comments from when Charlie McAvoy was a rookie, about how "Big Z" took Charlie under his wing and was taking extra time to teach him.  He would make an amazing coach.  I hope he stays stateside.
> 
> PS - EDIT - He speaks SEVEN languages - just read the article at NHL.com


Zedeno signed a one day contract with the Bruins yesterday, so he could retire as a Bruin. Nice gesture by both sides. JimB.


----------

